# Black Magic Hydro's Rear End



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

This is Jesse from Bakersfield. I am trying to get ahold of Ron at Black Magic. Hit me up Ron. I need to know whats up with the rear end


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Oct 28 2008, 12:26 PM~11994766
> *This is Jesse from Bakersfield. I am trying to get ahold of Ron at Black Magic. Hit me up Ron. I need to know whats up with the rear end
> *


well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha thats fuked up :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 11:35 AM~11995318
> *well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer
> *


What :dunno:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 01:35 PM~11995318
> *well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 11:35 AM~11995318
> *well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer
> *



:0 spitting feathers!!!!


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 02:35 PM~11995318
> *well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah man that shit was fucken funny. It took me a second to catch that.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 02:35 PM~11995318
> *well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 02:35 PM~11995318
> *well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer
> *


 :wow: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ron...you sold me a tacoma rear end that will not fit any car. Could you give me a call or PM me so we can resolve the issue. Thank you.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 12:35 PM~11995318
> *well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer
> *


use a lil bit of ky and hold on tight :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Oct 29 2008, 02:42 PM~12007804
> *Ron...you sold me a tacoma rear end that will not fit any car. Could you give me a call or PM me so we can resolve the issue. Thank you.
> *


have you tried calling if you still dont get any joy pm me your details and il get in touch with them 2mora for you and get you a call back


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 28 2008, 05:54 PM~11998384
> *:0 spitting feathers!!!!
> *



lol well thats better than SPLITTING HAIRS lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 12:35 PM~11995318
> *well its not as tight as it was..... good luck he is a screamer
> *



i think it was due time for you to get that off ur chest lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 29 2008, 08:47 PM~12010583
> *have you tried calling if you still dont get any joy pm me your details and il get in touch with them 2mora for you and get you a call back
> *


lol hell even i can get a hold of him lol.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Oct 29 2008, 02:42 PM~12007804
> *Ron...you sold me a tacoma rear end that will not fit any car. Could you give me a call or PM me so we can resolve the issue. Thank you.
> *


DID YOu KNOW IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE A TACOMA REAR END??

what are you using it for?/


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Oct 29 2008, 02:42 PM~12007804
> *Ron...you sold me a tacoma rear end that will not fit any car. Could you give me a call or PM me so we can resolve the issue. Thank you.
> *


THE TACOMA REAR END ARE FOR 64S ETC. IT TAKES THE PLACE OF SPENDING A GRIP ON AN EXPENSIVE ASS FORD 9 INCH YOU CAN HARDLY FIND THESE DAYS.

IN MY OPINION THEY ARE SHORTER AND TUCK WAY BETTER FOR SKIRTS.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 29 2008, 09:09 PM~12011523
> *THE TACOMA REAR END ARE FOR 64S ETC. IT TAKES THE PLACE OF SPENDING A GRIP ON AN EXPENSIVE ASS FORD 9 INCH YOU CAN HARDLY FIND THESE DAYS.
> 
> IN MY OPINION THEY ARE SHORTER AND TUCK WAY BETTER FOR SKIRTS.
> *


Ya- I understand that-- Im jus curious what hes puttin it in? why is he sayin it aint workin??


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

He built it for a 68 but he used the length for a 59-64. That means it will bolt up to the mounts of my 68 but it is to short. The drums hit the frame on both sides.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 29 2008, 07:47 PM~12010583
> *have you tried calling if you still dont get any joy pm me your details and il get in touch with them 2mora for you and get you a call back
> *


I tryed callin but the Black Magic number I have says its disconnected. Do you have a number for him??


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Oct 29 2008, 09:33 PM~12011797
> *I tryed callin but the Black Magic number I have says its disconnected. Do you have a number for him??
> *


i dont think that number is out of order but be patient and call again tomorrow there phones have been tied up lately Ron wouldnt sell you the wrong thing unless you had stated something wrong


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Oct 29 2008, 09:33 PM~12011797
> *I tryed callin but the Black Magic number I have says its disconnected. Do you have a number for him??
> *



I just called number work for me,


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 29 2008, 11:29 PM~12012312
> *I just called number work for me,
> *


haha he dialed the wrong number thats what happend lol. cuz at best youd get no answer with the THE VOICE MAILBOX FOR BLACKMAGIC IS FULL AND CANNOT ACCEPT ANYMORE.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I called and I got thru.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Oct 29 2008, 09:48 PM~12011944
> *i dont think that number is out of order but be patient and call again tomorrow there phones have been tied up lately Ron wouldnt sell you the wrong thing unless you had stated something wrong
> *


Thanks Bro...


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 30 2008, 12:02 AM~12012856
> *I called and I got thru.
> *


Can you post up the number?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL BMH has more self appointed secretaries on here than a bloody temp agency !


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

1866 magic 33 jess odesnt usualy get in untill 10,30 and she leaves at 5pm if you call between them 2 times she should answer unless shes running about in the shop boxing orders up


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Oct 29 2008, 09:31 PM~12011779
> *He built it for a 68 but he used the length for a 59-64. That means it will bolt up to the mounts of my 68 but it is to short. The drums hit the fram on both sides. Now he will not call me or PM me back.
> *



*put bigger coils in the rear so it dont drop down all the way :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hahaha, just playing holmes. you should have no problem reaching them,..

1-866- magic-33

the earlier you call (after 10:30) the better your odds are of getting thru quick*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 10:13 AM~12015187
> *put bigger coils in the rear so it dont drop down all the way :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hahaha, just playing holmes. you should have no problem reaching them,..
> ...


whats up J? :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Oct 30 2008, 07:26 AM~12013873
> *I didnt state anything wrong. Ron told me it was the first one he did for a 68. All I asked was for a tacoma rear that would fit under a 68 Impala. It is to short and will not fit. I like Ron and I hope he will take care of the problem. It is just frustrating to see him signing on here all the time and not responding to me.
> *



*this may be the problem right here,.. Tacoma rearends are considerably shorter than 65-70 rearends

tacoma is 48 1/2 " housing back plate to plate

65-70 impala is 57 3/4" housing back plate to back plate*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 30 2008, 10:19 AM~12015243
> *whats up J? :biggrin:
> *



*sup big sexy*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

kicking it.I may have a trailer going out there empty here in a few weeks,I will take that frame.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 30 2008, 10:25 AM~12015284
> *kicking it.I may have a trailer going out there empty here in a few weeks,I will take that frame.
> *



*cool holmes, lemme know  *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

18666244233 BMH Hotline.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2008, 10:20 AM~12015250
> *this may be the problem right here,.. Tacoma rearends are considerably shorter than 65-70 rearends
> 
> tacoma is 48 1/2 " housing back plate to plate
> ...


Thats true but there are two different tacoma rear ends. One is a little longer than the other. Ron told me it would fit and I drove all the way out to Vegas to pick it up. I dont mind driving back to get it fix (shit, any excuse to go to vegas  ). I just need Ron to hit me up so we can figure out the best solution.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Ron is right,.. there is a few different widths,.. hit him up homie,.. he is always down to help, and fix a situation :thumbsup: *


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Got through. Thanks Black Magic :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Whats up Black Magic? I still have not got a call back


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

You told me I would get a call back a week ago. Just shoot me a PM or tell me when I should call back so you dont get charged the long distance.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

wow still nothing


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

is he still ignoring your pm's and calls


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68+Nov 8 2008, 07:01 PM~12101619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that should answer your question, no time to be playing on L.I.L., and unfortunately his call backs have been suffering!! For the record no one is ignoring anyone!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 10 2008, 01:59 PM~12113633
> *The long distance bill isn't the thing holding us up as we aren't cheap, but we are short handed, Ron is the  only fabricator here, and yes we aren't just a part dealer we actually have a  full fabrication and install shop here! I know I know sob story...but I am being honest, we've lost an employee!! But I am sorry for this delay!
> So that should answer your question, no time to be playing on L.I.L., and unfortunately his call backs have been suffering!! For the record no one is ignoring anyone!!
> *


tell em Jessica, a lil patience will work wonders.


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

black magic still #1 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Nov 10 2008, 01:53 PM~12114094
> *black magic still #1 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: yup yup


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i just called and got straight thro :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 10 2008, 03:08 PM~12114919
> *i just called and got straight thro  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: thats because your special Stevie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

my mum always said i was special maybe its because i got the secret bat phone number :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Nov 10 2008, 01:32 PM~12113432
> *:dunno:
> *


I haven't had a chance to measure the differences between to 2 axles, the only axle I have for a 65-70 is in our storage lot...I was hoping to get there this past week-end 

Don't trip Jesse I will get to it asap and hit you up.....I did get the message from Ricky bobby and haven't forgot...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 09:18 PM~12119476
> *I haven't had a chance to measure the differences between to 2 axles, the only axle I have for a 65-70 is in our storage lot...I was hoping to get there this past week-end
> 
> Don't trip Jesse I will get to it asap and hit you up.....I did get the message from Ricky bobby and haven't forgot...
> *



*Ron,.. look back a page, I gave the measurement on the 65-70 rear. if you need holmes hit me up, you know I got a bunch of em, hope it helps  *


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 09:18 PM~12119476
> *I haven't had a chance to measure the differences between to 2 axles, the only axle I have for a 65-70 is in our storage lot...I was hoping to get there this past week-end
> 
> Don't trip Jesse I will get to it asap and hit you up.....I did get the message from Ricky bobby and haven't forgot...
> *


Thanks Ron. I know you are busy. Just wanted to make sure you were still breathing :biggrin: 
Just let me know when you get em measured.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> The long distance bill isn't the thing holding us up as we aren't cheap, but we are short handed, Ron is the only fabricator here, and yes we aren't just a part dealer we actually have a full fabrication and install shop here! I know I know sob story...but I am being honest, we've lost an employee!! But I am sorry for this delay!
> 
> 
> DAMN-- does that mean yall are hiring :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Whats up Ron. Any luck????


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Nov 18 2008, 03:12 PM~12193034
> *Whats up Ron. Any luck????
> *


sup jessie? are u still waiting around?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 18 2008, 06:07 PM~12194867
> *sup jessie? are u still waiting around?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> > The long distance bill isn't the thing holding us up as we aren't cheap, but we are short handed, Ron is the only fabricator here, and yes we aren't just a part dealer we actually have a full fabrication and install shop here! I know I know sob story...but I am being honest, we've lost an employee!! But I am sorry for this delay!
> > DAMN-- does that mean yall are hiring :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ive already asked haha


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 19 2008, 11:06 AM~12200504
> *ive already asked haha
> *


x2


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 19 2008, 10:07 AM~12200517
> *x2
> *


So what did they tell ya in your PM then  




























































:biggrin: J/K


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Topic started October 28th....Its been a month. Let me know whats up. If you need me to make any measurements or do anything else, let me know. I really want to get this taken care of so I can move my car before the rain hits.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Nov 21 2008, 11:00 AM~12220970
> *Topic started October 28th....Its been a month. Let me know whats up. If you need me to make any measurements or do anything else, let me know. I really want to get this taken care of so I can move my car before the rain hits.
> *



Why dont you jus take the measurements--- head out ot Vegas like you said you would do earlier in this thread and show up on BMH-- Im sure Ron wouldnt mind-- he would probably jus tell you give him a couple days--- and while hes doin it- you could shoot some craps and fuc some hoes :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ron is out of the shop for a few days he should be back tuesday/wednesday time im sure he will get it sorted for you homie


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Nov 21 2008, 11:00 AM~12220970
> *Topic started October 28th....Its been a month. Let me know whats up. If you need me to make any measurements or do anything else, let me know. I really want to get this taken care of so I can move my car before the rain hits.
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah Jesse I did take thoose measurments and the angle is way off ...,I was trying to figure out what geometry I could do to correct this to fit your 62 impala...I was looking into putting a kink on the lower trailing arms,but it can not be to much because it would apply unwanted load to the outside of the lower arm...When I back into town next week, I will jig something up to see..I'm in Texas until tuesday.....Tell Jon to stop bugging me ..HAHA J/P :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 01:13 AM~12227913
> *Yeah Jesse I did take thoose measurments and the angle is way off ...,I was trying to figure out what geometry I could do to correct this to fit your 62 impala...I was looking into putting a kink on the lower trailing arms,but it can not be to much because it would apply unwanted load to the outside of the lower arm...When I back into town next week, I will jig something up to see..I'm in Texas until tuesday.....Tell Jon to stop bugging me ..HAHA J/P :biggrin:
> *



Isnt this suppose to be for a 68 impala though?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 01:13 AM~12227913
> *Yeah Jesse I did take thoose measurments and the angle is way off ...,I was trying to figure out what geometry I could do to correct this to fit your 62 impala...I was looking into putting a kink on the lower trailing arms,but it can not be to much because it would apply unwanted load to the outside of the lower arm...When I back into town next week, I will jig something up to see..I'm in Texas until tuesday.....Tell Jon to stop bugging me ..HAHA J/P :biggrin:
> *


No problem hommie. Have fun in Texas. YeeeeHaaa


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Dec 29 2008, 03:49 PM~12553004
> *TTT
> *



*nothing yet holmes? have you called em again at the shop? I know he was gone for the Holidays, but Im sure you guys can figure something out. I dont think he will be back till wednesday bro, so keep that in mind :thumbsup: *


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

IF IT HELPS ANY THE 89-95 REAR END IS THE SUPER NARROW ONE AND THE 96-00 IS A LIL WIDER , NOT SURE ABOUT PRE 89 THE MIGHT BE MORE NARROW THEN THE OTHERS , ILL GO MEASURE MINE IN 10 MINS


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

I need some info or pic's on how to install a Toyota rear end wish bone set up from black magic on a 63 Impala. Just want to make sure I weld the tabs that go to the frame on the right place. Thanks


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Everything is cool. Ron hit me up a few weeks ago and asked me to call him. I called but he was not in. I am sure he will call me up after the holidays.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 29 2008, 10:01 PM~12556395
> *I need some info or pic's on how to install a Toyota rear end wish bone set up from black magic on a 63 Impala. Just want to make sure I weld the tabs that go to the frame on the right place.  Thanks
> *


No one?? :dunno:


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 10 2008, 12:59 PM~12113633
> *The long distance bill isn't the thing holding us up as we aren't cheap, but we are short handed, Ron is the  only fabricator here, and yes we aren't just a part dealer we actually have a  full fabrication and install shop here! I know I know sob story...but I am being honest, we've lost an employee!! But I am sorry for this delay!
> So that should answer your question, no time to be playing on L.I.L., and unfortunately his call backs have been suffering!! For the record no one is ignoring anyone!!
> *


Almost the new year!! :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Look for SKIMS topic under project rides, Hellbent 61, You will have to look about 15 pages back but he just did it on his


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 31 2008, 07:42 PM~12573687
> *Look for SKIMS topic under project rides, Hellbent 61, You will have to look about 15 pages back but he just did it on his
> *


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Dec 31 2008, 07:42 PM~12573684
> *Almost the new year!! :cheesy:
> *


Boom. :|


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:dunno: :banghead:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Jan 9 2009, 09:33 AM~12651594
> *:dunno:  :banghead:
> *


Damn ,I lost ya in the mix...I told Chris to lmk when ya call so I can rap at cha...call me today or tomorrow...


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ron, I have been calling but not able to get ahold of you. Can you call me when you get some time? I will PM you me number. Thanks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT???


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 PM~12723275
> *Ron, I have been calling but not able to get ahold of you. Can you call me when you get some time? I will PM you me number. Thanks.
> :thumbsup:
> *



heard he was out sick and is back now


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 10:22 AM~12983514
> *heard he was out sick and is back now
> *


TTT for that...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 11:22 AM~12983514
> *heard he was out sick and is back now
> *



*yes he was out sick,.. he had anal-clacoma. which is he didnt "see himself coming in to work" hahahahahahah jk he has been out sick bro, but I do believe he is back at the shop*


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Feb 25 2009, 03:33 PM~13110371
> *:angry:
> *


still nothing post pics of the rear end


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 25 2009, 03:17 PM~13110729
> *still nothing post pics of the rear end
> *


Why post pics? Ron already knows what the problem is. He made the rear end.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Feb 26 2009, 07:58 AM~13116933
> *Why post pics? Ron already knows what the problem is. He made the rear end.
> *


your in bakersfield drive on out there and im sure you will leave with the correct rearend


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

This is still going on. i thought this was resolved along time ago.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 26 2009, 11:53 AM~13119243
> *This is still going on. i thought this was resolved along time ago.
> *


Nope. Still waitin to hear from Ron.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 26 2009, 09:39 AM~13118051
> *your in bakersfield drive on out there and im sure you will leave with the correct rearend
> *


So drive 5 hours out there and hope to get this taken care of?? Not happining. I dont mind driving out there if someone would just get ahold of me and let me know whats going on. I dont want to go out there and then everyone say "I dont know, you will have to talk to Ron and he is out for a week".


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

they are busy right now gettin ready for phoenix show. my pallet will be goin out on tuesday hopefully.


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Feb 26 2009, 01:44 PM~13119631
> *So drive 5 hours out there and hope to get this taken care of?? Not happining. I dont mind driving out there if someone would just get ahold of me and let me know whats going on. I dont want to go out there and then everyone say "I dont know, you will have to talk to Ron and he is out for a week".
> *


damm homie if he dont have time for a customer then go to someone that has time so they can do this the wright way and just tax him for ticket its been 5 months homie.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Feb 26 2009, 01:44 PM~13119631
> *So drive 5 hours out there and hope to get this taken care of?? Not happining. I dont mind driving out there if someone would just get ahold of me and let me know whats going on. I dont want to go out there and then everyone say "I dont know, you will have to talk to Ron and he is out for a week".
> *


its a suggestion you could go out there and get your rearend or tell them to hand you your cash either way doesnt seem to be working out over the net and 5 hour drive is alot less then you been waiting so far isnt it?


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 21 2008, 03:13 PM~12221651
> *Why dont you jus take the measurements--- head out ot Vegas like you said you would do earlier in this thread and show up on BMH-- Im sure Ron wouldnt mind-- he would probably jus tell you give him a couple days--- and while hes doin it- you could shoot some craps and fuc some hoes :biggrin:
> *


Damn the rearend and the craps, just go to fuck the hoes! :biggrin:



































Oh, and hope you don't catch anything :biggrin: Heeeee Heeeee Heeeee Haaaaa Haaaaa Ha! :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 26 2009, 10:57 PM~13125603
> *its a suggestion you could go out there and get your rearend or tell them to hand you your cash either way doesnt seem to be working out over the net and 5 hour drive is alot less then you been waiting so far isnt it?
> *


Good point. Maybe I will head out there next week, drop the rear end off and get my money back. What do you say Ron??? Sound like a fair deal since you havnt got back at me?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Feb 27 2009, 09:57 AM~13128077
> *Good point. Maybe I will head out there next week, drop the rear end off and get my money back. What do you say Ron??? Sound like a fair deal since you havnt got back at me?
> *


You have already waited this long- and you know ROns rear ends are the way to go-- so why not jus take the drive out-- and come bac with the right one- the one that works for you?? 
I wouldnt drive out there to jus return a rear end-- and bring monmey bac-- Id rather ship have the right rear end at the end of the day


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

I would just go with the ford 9". The look alot better


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 27 2009, 11:46 AM~13129558
> *You have already waited this long- and you know ROns rear ends are the way to go-- so why not jus take the drive out-- and come bac with the right one- the one that works for you??
> I wouldnt drive out there to jus return a rear end-- and bring monmey bac-- Id rather ship have the right rear end at the end of the day
> *


I agree with you 100%. Thats why I have been waiting as long as I have. I dont want to just drive out there and hope he has one in stock. Also...this rearend is chromed already so I doubt he will have one already chromed and ready to go.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Here are a few numbers you could try 1-866-624-4233, 1-702-650-9451, 1-702-222-2112!! Although I know Ron has spoken to you several times regarding this issue!! I am sure you will say you can't get ahold of any of us but there are several customers and friends on here that will atest to the fact that they get through every day!! We are out in Phoenix today will be back in the shop tomorrow!!!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 2 2009, 08:38 AM~13152224
> *Here are a few numbers you could try 1-866-624-4233, 1-702-650-9451, 1-702-222-2112!! Although I know Ron has spoken to you several times regarding this issue!! I am sure you will say you can't get ahold of any of us but there are several customers and friends on here that will atest to the fact that they get through every day!! We are out in Phoenix today will be back in the shop tomorrow!!!
> *


 :yes: :wave:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 2 2009, 09:38 AM~13152224
> *Here are a few numbers you could try 1-866-624-4233, 1-702-650-9451, 1-702-222-2112!! Although I know Ron has spoken to you several times regarding this issue!! I am sure you will say you can't get ahold of any of us but there are several customers and friends on here that will atest to the fact that they get through every day!! We are out in Phoenix today will be back in the shop tomorrow!!!
> *


I know i always get through unless no one is there. but im special like that :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 2 2009, 08:38 AM~13152224
> *Here are a few numbers you could try 1-866-624-4233, 1-702-650-9451, 1-702-222-2112!! Although I know Ron has spoken to you several times regarding this issue!! I am sure you will say you can't get ahold of any of us but there are several customers and friends on here that will atest to the fact that they get through every day!! We are out in Phoenix today will be back in the shop tomorrow!!!
> *


I never said I cant get through. I almost always talk to someone.....but....Ron said I need to talk to him and he isnt there when I call (not mad at that, I know he is busy). It would just be nice if he made the effort to call me up. I do understand that he is busy. I am not mad at anyone. I think I am being very patient and fair. I like Ron and next time he is in Kern County, beer and BBQ is on me (if I can trick him into drinking  ).


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 2 2009, 02:08 PM~13154431
> *I never said I cant get through. I almost always talk to someone.....but....Ron said I need to talk to him and he isnt there when I call (not mad at that, I know he is busy). It would just be nice if he made the effort to call me up. I do understand that he is busy. I am not mad at anyone. I think I am being very patient and fair. I like Ron and next time he is in Kern County, beer and BBQ is on me (if I can trick him into drinking  ).*



you cant trick the willing lol


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 2 2009, 08:09 AM~13151550
> *I agree with you 100%. Thats why I have been waiting as long as I have. I dont want to just drive out there and hope he has one in stock. Also...this rearend is chromed already so I doubt he will have one already chromed and ready to go.
> *



thats why I said spend a 2 or 3 days out there- fuc some hoes and shoot some craps :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 07:57 PM~13157447
> *thats why I said spend a 2 or 3 days out there- fuc some hoes and shoot some craps :biggrin:
> *



haha ya hope its shoot some craps and not shoot, i have crabs...lol


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

To
The
Top


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

so has this situation been resolved??? what's the status on the rearend? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 2 2009, 12:38 PM~13152224
> *Here are a few numbers you could try 1-866-624-4233, 1-702-650-9451, 1-702-222-2112!! Although I know Ron has spoken to you several times regarding this issue!! I am sure you will say you can't get ahold of any of us but there are several customers and friends on here that will atest to the fact that they get through every day!! We are out in Phoenix today will be back in the shop tomorrow!!!
> *


I always get through, I've called so much until they know exactly who it is calling! :biggrin: 
Wazzup up Jess it's me Carl B from NC! Thanks for being patient with me for the past 3 weeks and tell OJ I said wazzup! :wave:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 5 2009, 11:27 AM~13191331
> *so has this situation been resolved??? what's the status on the rearend?  inquiring minds want to know
> *


Not yet but Ron will take care of it. Just waitin for him to tell me a time to call when he will be there or for him to call me


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 5 2009, 12:33 PM~13191398
> *Not yet but Ron will take care of it. Just waitin for him to tell me a time to call when he will be there or for him to call me
> *


why dont u just sell that rear end if it dont fit will it fit a 64 impala


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 5 2009, 11:40 AM~13191459
> *why dont u just sell that rear end if it dont fit will it fit a 64 impala
> *


No. Thats the problem. It will not fit any car


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Drive the five hours, return with either your money or the right one. 

Doing the same thing for 5 months expecting different results defines the term insanity. 

Just go already. This same thread gonna keeping getting bumped thru 2009?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 5 2009, 01:55 PM~13192710
> *Drive the five hours, return with either your money or the right one.
> 
> Doing the same thing for 5 months expecting different results defines the term insanity.
> ...


I hope not. Ron call me!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 10 2008, 02:16 PM~12113758
> *tell em Jessica, a lil patience will work wonders.
> *



what will alotta patience do? cuz this guy sure has it


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 5 2009, 03:23 PM~13192974
> *what will alotta patience do? cuz this guy sure has it
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 5 2009, 03:23 PM~13192974
> *what will alotta patience do? cuz this guy sure has it
> *


It will keep you plannin for CINCO--
year after year after year. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 5 2009, 02:49 PM~13192653
> *No. Thats the problem. It will not fit any car
> *


so whats it fit just toyotas :uh:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 5 2009, 04:37 PM~13194319
> *It will keep you plannin for CINCO--
> year after year after year.  :biggrin:
> *


It's not holdin me back. I already built another rearend with Jon M @ Ryderz. But I do have other cars that I would like to put the rear end under. This shit is getting old. How hard can it be to call me to get this taken care of? I know you are busy Ron but the call would only take 5 minutes of your time. Come on homie I know you see this topic.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 5 2009, 04:01 PM~13193310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 5 2009, 09:55 PM~13197601
> *so whats it fit just toyotas :uh:
> *


No. The mounts are for 65-68 but it is too short. It hits the frame on both sides.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Well. Called again on Friday and Ron was not in. They took another message to have him call me.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 9 2009, 09:48 AM~13223047
> *Well. Called again on Friday and Ron was not in. They took another message to have him call me.
> *


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 9 2009, 07:48 AM~13223047
> *Well. Called again on Friday and Ron was not in. They took another message to have him call me.
> *



THAT'S WHY I DON'T FUCK WITH BMH NOR WILL I EVER :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 9 2009, 06:06 PM~13227080
> *THAT'S WHY I DON'T FUCK WITH BMH NOR WILL I EVER  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SEEMS LIKE WHEN PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT, THEY COME BACK AROUND??? I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO TALK ABOUT A REAR LINK SET UP FOR MY 1950, AT LEAST I DID TALK TO RON, BUT LOST THE SIGNAL. BUT HAVE BEEN SENDING PM'S ABOUT THE LINK AND THE PRICE OF THE OG SET UP. BUT NOTHING SO FAR


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 9 2009, 07:32 PM~13228472
> *SEEMS LIKE WHEN PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT, THEY COME BACK AROUND???  I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO TALK ABOUT A REAR LINK SET UP FOR MY 1950, AT LEAST I DID TALK TO RON, BUT LOST THE SIGNAL.  BUT HAVE BEEN SENDING PM'S ABOUT THE LINK AND THE PRICE OF THE OG SET UP. BUT NOTHING SO FAR
> *



Yeah I hope so, been tryng to get some things myself


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Mar 9 2009, 06:32 PM~13228472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EITHER THEY HAVE TO MUCH BUISNESS OR IT'S GOTTEN TO THERE HEAD ALREADY :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68+Mar 9 2009, 09:48 AM~13223047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

That sounds stupid to go 5 hours and not sure whats going to happen. What if he got there and tried to get his money and the told him he needs to talk to ron first because they don't know if he messed with the rear end. That would be a wast of 5 hours.I wouldn't go that far not knowing how things would turn out.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 10 2009, 01:24 PM~13237598
> *That sounds stupid to go 5 hours and not sure whats going to happen. What if he got there and tried to get his money and the told him he needs to talk to ron first because they don't know if he messed with the rear end. That would be a wast of 5 hours.I wouldn't go that far not knowing how things would turn out.
> *



I CO-SIGNED THAT MY FRIEND


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 10 2009, 02:31 PM~13238113
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: :uh: KICK ROCKS LEVA!!! :0 :0


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 10 2009, 03:24 PM~13237598
> *That sounds stupid to go 5 hours and not sure whats going to happen. What if he got there and tried to get his money and the told him he needs to talk to ron first because they don't know if he messed with the rear end. That would be a wast of 5 hours.I wouldn't go that far not knowing how things would turn out.
> *


Sounds even more stupid to stand on the sideline for 5 more months waiting for a call when BMH are still slangin product EVERY DAY for the last 5 months. 

Its a little harder to ignore someone pissed off standing in there showroom. Just my .02.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 11 2009, 09:55 AM~13247769
> *Sounds even more stupid to stand on the sideline for 5 more months waiting for a call when BMH are still slangin product EVERY DAY for the last 5 months.
> 
> Its a little harder to ignore someone pissed off standing in there showroom. Just my .02.
> *


i aggree he should take the ride and get his money back


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I recieved a PM from "anjelgirl22" that said:

"call 1866-624-4233 ask for jessica no luck there call nsane 702-222-2112 ask for oj tell them what its about and you want to speak to jessica, this has gone on too long and with everyone reading the topic and not knowing the truth behind the custom rear end you were sold that was custom made for your car it making a good company look bad. other shops that have time to reply on that topic must not have alot of work like ron himself"

That is a bunch of crap. I am not making anyone look bad. If that is the way it looks it is not my doing. I have been more than patient. I know Ron or the shop is busy but 6 months???? Come on now, you cant be serious with this PM. Oh ya...what is the truth about the "custom" rear end that he sold me??? Is there some secret I missed???


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Another thing that makes no sense. Why do I need to call this person and if they are not there call this person. I have called the shop numerous times and left my name, phone number, and the situation right there. I have also PMed my phone number a bunch of times. If you have time to reply or send a PM on LIL, pick up the phone and make an effort.

I DONT PLAY GAMES AND I AM NOT A SHIT TALKER. READY THIS ENTIRE THREAD AND YOU WILL SEE I NEVER BAD MOUTHED ANYONE OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT ANYONE :nono:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 12 2009, 10:52 AM~13258067
> *
> I DONT PLAY GAMES AND I AM NOT A SHIT TALKER. READY THIS ENTIRE THREAD AND YOU WILL SEE I NEVER BAD MOUTHED ANYONE OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT ANYONE  :nono:
> *


You have been too patient if anything, that is what I been trying to say.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 12 2009, 07:52 AM~13258067
> *Another thing that makes no sense. Why do I need to call this person and if they are not there call this person. I have called the shop numerous times and left my name, phone number, and the situation right there. I have also PMed my phone number a bunch of times. If you have time to reply or send a PM on LIL, pick up the phone and make an effort.
> 
> I DONT PLAY GAMES AND I AM NOT A SHIT TALKER. READY THIS ENTIRE THREAD AND YOU WILL SEE I NEVER BAD MOUTHED ANYONE OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT ANYONE  :nono:
> *



SHIT HOMIE, IF THAT WAS ME AND I WAS GETTING THE RUN I WOULD SAY" FUCK THEM AND GO WITH SOMEBODY ELSE". I SEEN A FEW BAD SHIT ABOUT THERE CUSTOMER SERVICE BUT I ALSO HAVE SEEN SOME GOOD. I GUESS YOU HAVE TO DROP A COUPLE OF G'S WITH THEM CATS TO GET SOME KINDA LOVE? 

OH WELL, GOOD LUCK IN YOUR VENTURE MY FRIEND


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* well the unfortunate situation here is that Ron tried to do the right thing and build a custom tacoma rear axle for this car. because the 65-70 impala axles are very weak. however, the tacoma rearends do not come anywhere close to the width of the 65-70 impala rearends. and with custom mounts specific to the 65-70, and an axle that will only fit either a tacoma, or a 58-64 impala, there in lies the problem.
I'm surprised Ron hasnt solved this for you, he is usually pretty good about fixing oversights and mistakes. what it boils down to is that rearend will need to have the mounts cut off, and new ones for the 58-64 impala arms, and RECHROMED unfourtunately. which is something Im sure he would be willing to do to fix the problem, i mean it IS the right thing to do, since you have been so patient and it is already paid for and you have recieved the product.

I understand your frustration, and my biggest suggestion is just keep calling till you get thru to him, and Im sure he will figure out a solution for you :thumbsup: *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2009, 10:02 AM~13259337
> * well the unfortunate situation here is that Ron tried to do the right thing and build a custom tacoma rear axle for this car. because the 65-70 impala axles are very weak. however, the tacoma rearends do not come anywhere close to the width of the 65-70 impala rearends. and with custom mounts specific to the 65-70, and an axle that will only fit either a tacoma, or a 58-64 impala, there in lies the problem.
> I'm surprised Ron hasnt solved this for you, he is usually pretty good about fixing oversights and mistakes. what it boils down to is that rearend will need to have the mounts cut off, and new ones for the 58-64 impala arms, and RECHROMED unfourtunately. which is something Im sure he would be willing to do to fix the problem, i mean it IS the right thing to do, since you have been so patient and it is already paid for and you have recieved the product.
> 
> ...


DON'T YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FIXED BY NOW?? REGARDLESS IF PEOPLE SAY FOR HIM TO DRIVE THE 5 HRS AND HAVE IT FIXED. WHAT IF HE WERE TO DO THAT AND HE'S NOT THERE? I MEEN, HE'S NOT THERE TO ANSWER THE PHONE NOR RETURN CALLS TO THIS CAT SO HOW DO YOU THINK IT WOULD MAKE HIM FEEL TO DRIVE THERE AND NOTHING GET ACCOMPLISHED?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2009, 09:02 AM~13259337
> * well the unfortunate situation here is that Ron tried to do the right thing and build a custom tacoma rear axle for this car. because the 65-70 impala axles are very weak. however, the tacoma rearends do not come anywhere close to the width of the 65-70 impala rearends. and with custom mounts specific to the 65-70, and an axle that will only fit either a tacoma, or a 58-64 impala, there in lies the problem.
> I'm surprised Ron hasnt solved this for you, he is usually pretty good about fixing oversights and mistakes. what it boils down to is that rearend will need to have the mounts cut off, and new ones for the 58-64 impala arms, and RECHROMED unfourtunately. which is something Im sure he would be willing to do to fix the problem, i mean it IS the right thing to do, since you have been so patient and it is already paid for and you have recieved the product.
> 
> ...



I know Ron is going to take care of it. It is just taking forever. Black Magic has great products and Ron is a hell of a builder. I just need him to call me so I can find out what he wants to do.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 12 2009, 11:05 AM~13259947
> *I know Ron is going to take care of it. It is just taking forever. Black Magic has great products and Ron is a hell of a builder. I just need him to call me so I can find out what he wants to do.*



:uh: :uh: 

WHAT DOES HE WANT TO DO?? SHOULDN'T IT BE, WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO??


:uh: :uh:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks for your info Jbug68 info will be passed on today i promise!


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 12 2009, 05:41 PM~13259725
> *DON'T YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FIXED BY NOW?? REGARDLESS IF PEOPLE SAY FOR HIM TO DRIVE THE 5 HRS AND HAVE IT FIXED. WHAT IF HE WERE TO DO THAT AND HE'S NOT THERE? I MEEN, HE'S NOT THERE TO ANSWER THE PHONE NOR RETURN CALLS TO THIS CAT SO HOW DO YOU THINK IT WOULD MAKE HIM FEEL TO DRIVE THERE AND NOTHING GET ACCOMPLISHED?
> *



Ron unlike other people have cars and pumps to build so he dont have time to be on the phone or layitlow all day, i know this matter will be taken care of, thanks for your 2cents tho :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Mar 12 2009, 11:39 AM~13260213
> *Ron unlike other people have cars and pumps to build so he dont have time to be on the phone or layitlow all day, i know this matter will be taken care of, thanks for your 2cents tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: SHOULDN'T IT HAVE BEEN FIXED ALONG TIME AGO??? HE'S BEEN TRYING TO GET THIS SITUATION FIXED FOR SOME TIME AND IT SEEMS THAT HE'S BEEN GETTING THE RUN AROUND.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Mar 12 2009, 01:39 PM~13260213
> *Ron unlike other people have cars and pumps to build so he dont have time to be on the phone or layitlow all day, i know this matter will be taken care of, thanks for your 2cents tho  :biggrin:
> *


AH NOT TO GET INTO THIS BUTT...

Oct 28 2008, 12:26 PM TOPIC STARTED
Mar 12, 2009 1527 PM TODAY'S DATE


I THINK HE HAS BEEN MORE THEN PATIENT AND THAT IS JUST ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2009, 12:27 PM~13260533
> *AH NOT TO GET INTO THIS BUTT...
> 
> Oct 28 2008, 12:26 PM    TOPIC STARTED
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

OWNED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

RON and Jessica is GOOD PEEPS IN MY EYES, they took care of my differential for me. no problems


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 12 2009, 06:52 PM~13262848
> *RON and Jessica is GOOD PEEPS IN MY EYES, they took care of my differential for me. no problems
> *


I DO NOT KNOW THE WHOLE STORY, BUT SEEMS KINDA WEIRD AFTER 7 MONTHS


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 12 2009, 03:52 PM~13262848
> *RON and Jessica is GOOD PEEPS IN MY EYES, they took care of my differential for me. no problems
> *


Ron is a good guy. I am just getting lagged on for whatever reason.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

The funny thing is that everyone on he is trying to be kool about it and say Ron is a good person. the thing is that he been on here a bunch of times and hasn't sad much about this.the only thing that i can say is that Jbug is a good customer.Cause I know people that would of went over there and got the money back and a whole lot more.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 13 2009, 06:43 PM~13273705
> *The funny thing is that everyone on he is trying to be kool about it and say Ron is a good person. the thing is that he been on here a bunch of times and hasn't sad much about this.the only thing that i can say is that Jbug is a good customer.Cause I know people that would of went over there and got the money back and a whole lot more.
> *


WELL I HAVE BEEN CALLING FOR ABOUT 2 WEEKS NOW, GOT THROUGH ONCE, LOST THE SIGNAL, NVER HEARD BACK. LEFT MESSAGES SO I AM GLAD THAT WWW.HYDROHOLICS.NET IS TAKING CARE OF ME


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 17 2009, 11:33 AM~13305258
> *WELL I HAVE BEEN CALLING FOR ABOUT 2 WEEKS NOW, GOT THROUGH ONCE, LOST THE SIGNAL, NVER HEARD BACK.  LEFT MESSAGES SO I AM GLAD THAT WWW.HYDROHOLICS.NET IS TAKING CARE OF ME
> *



*whatup dirty! :biggrin: u get them gears figured out?

you know EMPIRE is always here to help ya out bro  let us know if we can do anything else to help ya, that maybe Hydroholics cant :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2009, 02:08 PM~13305562
> *whatup dirty! :biggrin:  u get them gears figured out?
> 
> you know EMPIRE is always here to help ya out bro   let us know if we can do anything else to help ya, that maybe Hydroholics cant :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE DOGG, GOOD TALKING WITH YA THE OTHER NIGHT, BE LOOKING AT FOR YA DOGG LATER ON


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Called again right now. Left a message on the answering machine.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 18 2009, 02:41 PM~13316378
> *Called again right now. Left a message on the answering machine.
> *


YEAH SO DID I, WAS CALLING ABOUT A SET UP THAT WAS QUOTED FOR $1400, SEEMED LIKE IT CHANGED UP NOW....... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 18 2009, 01:03 PM~13316538
> *YEAH SO DID I, WAS CALLING ABOUT A SET UP THAT WAS QUOTED FOR $1400, SEEMED LIKE IT CHANGED UP NOW....... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



MAN FUCK THAT DAWG, IF YOU CAN'T GET SOME SERVICE.... GO WITH A DIFFERENT COMPANY. THERE ARE PLENTY OF THEM OUT THERE


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT for no response.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

Shit this thread has been going on for a while now! :banghead:

Damn man, when you get up with them just tell them to forget the rearend and credit you one of those voodoo kits since you've waited this long and call it even! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 19 2009, 03:54 PM~13327580
> *TTT for no response.
> *


I GOT THROUGH TO SOMEONE TODAY, BUT IT WAS NOT THE 866 . GOT THE PRICE FOR THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

lol...I don't understand all this talk about bad customer service????

Honestly, I called last week....inquiring about a setup....told them I will call them back to see if Imma go with them...call em back, best price I got and I know from BMHs reputation that the quality is excellent....put in a order and should be receiving it sometime next week, ill post pics once I get it... 

Oh and JESSICA knows her shit  :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'VE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH BMH.THEY'VE ALWAYS TREATED ME GOOD.


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

i spoke with ron about this matter and really he recieved his parts didnt get the right stuff because the specs weren't clear from the owner i have seen these rearends go on fine with no difficulties so for ron to take time and be on here on this thread especially since the guy who started this thread talked directly with ron so i dont know why he comes on here and tries to bad mouth when he spoke to the man direct 
and for all you peeps who are having trouble they have the line busy with customers left and right so they will try to get to you in a orderly fashion so be patient


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 19 2009, 09:35 PM~13333676
> *i spoke with ron about this matter and really he recieved his parts didnt get the right stuff because the specs weren't clear from the owner i have seen these rearends go on fine with no difficulties so for ron to take time and be on here on this thread especially since the guy who started this thread talked directly with ron so i dont know why he comes on here and tries to bad mouth when he spoke to the man direct
> and for all you peeps who are having trouble they have the line busy with customers left and right so they will try to get to you in a orderly fashion so be patient
> *


Can you read??? Where did I bad mouth him?? AND....YOU ARE WRONG!!!! I did not give Ron any specs! I told him I needed a read end to fit under a 68. It took him about 6 months to make it because he told me he did not have a 65-69 frame to fit it up to and he was waiting on a frame to test fit it to. I WAS TOLD IT WOULD FIT. I never gave him any measurements or anything. He said he would test fit it and build it to fit a 68! I am not a fabricator. That is why I had Ron build this.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 20 2009, 07:06 AM~13335132
> *Can you read??? Where did I bad mouth him?? AND....YOU ARE WRONG!!!! I did not give Ron any specs! I told him I needed a read end to fit under a 68. It took him about 6 months to make it because he told me he did not have a 65-69 frame to fit it up to and he was waiting on a frame to test fit it to. I WAS TOLD IT WOULD FIT. I never gave him any measurements or anything. He said he would test fit it and build it to fit a 68! I am not a fabricator. That is why I had Ron build this.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I dont know why everyone thinks they know what is going on. I am being patient, honest, and respectful. Ron knows what the deal is and was.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 20 2009, 10:08 AM~13335139
> *I dont know why everyone thinks they know what is going on. I am being patient, honest, and respectful. Ron knows what the deal is and was.
> *


Being patient aint getting anything accomplished if you haven't noticed. :twak:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 20 2009, 06:11 AM~13335151
> *Being patient aint getting anything accomplished if you haven't noticed. :twak:
> *


I understand that, but I'm not some internet ganster that is going to talk shit on here, and I have not had the time to go to Vegas because of my kids and work.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 19 2009, 09:35 PM~13333676
> *i spoke with ron about this matter and really he recieved his parts didnt get the right stuff because the specs weren't clear from the owner i have seen these rearends go on fine with no difficulties so for ron to take time and be on here on this thread especially since the guy who started this thread talked directly with ron so i dont know why he comes on here and tries to bad mouth when he spoke to the man direct
> and for all you peeps who are having trouble they have the line busy with customers left and right so they will try to get to you in a orderly fashion so be patient
> *


By the way....its funny that he has talked to you about the rear end but cant take 5 minutes to call me.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 20 2009, 07:37 AM~13335304
> *By the way....its funny that he has talked to you about the rear end but cant take 5 minutes to call me.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 20 2009, 10:34 AM~13335292
> *I understand that, but I'm not some internet ganster that is going to talk shit on here, and I have not had the time to go to Vegas because of my kids and work.
> *


So what exectly is the point of this thread? If you are NOT trying to resolve it either, this thread is trash talking. Until you do something to get different results, dont expect them.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 20 2009, 10:46 AM~13337462
> *So what exectly is the point of this thread? If you are NOT trying to resolve it either, this thread is trash talking. Until you do something to get different results, dont expect them.
> *


The point of this thread was to hopefully have someone read this that knows Ron and ask him to contact me (or for Ron to read this himself and call me). I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to contact him. This thread is not about trash taking....it is about getting in contact with someone.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 20 2009, 08:37 AM~13335304
> *By the way....its funny that he has talked to you about the rear end but cant take 5 minutes to call me.
> *


Sup Jesse, I did get the message and want to say thanks for being patient... I haven't had a chance to get on here lately ,but now I will have extra time to help out my fellow riders here soon, as well as you.......I wish I could sit on here like most people, but I have been doing some major work and making a shit load of parts . 

Jesse I, did come up with a lower that will work in your application, I was worried about the angle but it proved well....The arms where finished last week, and sent for chrome. I will either need the old ones (in good shape) or you can buy these. 
Jessica has your number and I will call you sat or monday...I do have family in from out of town, so I will see???? Thanks again Homie :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 20 2009, 06:15 PM~13340702
> *Sup Jesse, I did get the message and want to say thanks for being patient... I haven't had a chance to get on here lately ,but now I will have extra time to help out my fellow riders here soon, as well as you.......I wish I could sit on here like most people, but I have been doing some major work and making a shit load of parts .
> 
> Jesse I, did come up with a lower that will work in your application,  I was worried about the angle but it proved well....The arms where finished last week, and sent for chrome. I will either need the old ones (in good shape) or you can buy these.
> ...


sounds like a done deal to me :biggrin: whats up with that deal I talked to you about holmes??


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 20 2009, 05:15 PM~13340702
> *Sup Jesse, I did get the message and want to say thanks for being patient... I haven't had a chance to get on here lately ,but now I will have extra time to help out my fellow riders here soon, as well as you.......I wish I could sit on here like most people, but I have been doing some major work and making a shit load of parts .
> 
> Jesse I, did come up with a lower that will work in your application,  I was worried about the angle but it proved well....The arms where finished last week, and sent for chrome. I will either need the old ones (in good shape) or you can buy these.
> ...


Sounds good Ron 
:thumbsup: 

I know you got alot goin on, thats why I'm waitin. If you can, post up some pics of the arms. I didnt get any lowers from you with rear end. Just the wishbone. Just hit me up and let me know.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 20 2009, 08:02 PM~13341668
> *Sounds good Ron
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


wait i thought you said the problem was the rear end was to narrow what is new lowers gona do


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 20 2009, 11:50 PM~13342108
> *wait i thought you said the problem was the rear end was to narrow what is new lowers gona do
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :dunno:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 20 2009, 08:50 PM~13342108
> *wait i thought you said the problem was the rear end was to narrow what is new lowers gona do
> *



* maybe Ron made some angled lowers to use the axle in a 58-64
:dunno: *


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2009, 03:05 PM~13347626
> * maybe Ron made some angled lowers to use the axle in a 58-64
> :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 21 2009, 07:41 PM~13347814
> *:yes:
> *


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I think i need to clear this up for the people that assume they know what is going on, Not puttin anyone on blast, but since the whole general public wanting to know.

1} Jesse hit me up about doing a wishbone on a 68, I explained that I had never done 1 on those year cars ,but we could try.I also told him that stock axle could not be welded to for the wishbone tabs. He asked about a toyota axle conversion.
2} I said the axle should work, but I did not have a frame or axle to go on. So ,I did locate an axle, which was just the housing and we made perches for it. I also made a standard lenght wishbone. got it chromed and he picked it up
3} Jesse called me a few weeks later stating that the wishbone was too long. I made a new one a few inches shorter and swaped it out.
4} A few months later Jesse called and said that the inside of the drum hit the frame rails on that year ,that the axle was a few inches short. I did not have a frame at the shop to pull any measurements from. I told Jesse I could re-sale the axle to an Impala user. Which he said he would keep it and use it on a 62 later that he was building.
5} About a year later I got a call about the axle not lining up with the 62 trailing arms.Forgetting that the X frame cars have a 30 degree angle on each arm and that the 65 thru 70 cars only have a 10 degree angle. 

So with that said , I did not have the original axle,Which was borrowed from a freinds car. So I had nothing to even see if this was going to be fixable. When I finally had a customer that dropped of a 68 for us to get to hop, I took much needed measurements to see if I could make a lower arm that would have a harder angle on the bushing to work. Which it did and the are built.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 22 2009, 05:44 PM~13355719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















looks like homie should have given the full details from the get go.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 20 2009, 06:15 PM~13340702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHO CARES WHAT THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM WAS!!! HE STATED FOR A WHILE THAT HE HAS TRIED TO MAKE CONTACT WITH HIM AND COULD NOT GET A HOLD OF HIM!!! FROM WHAT I READ, THAT WAS THE ISSUE. COMMUNICATION!!!!

DAMN, YOU PEOPLE ARE FUCKEN RETARDED!!!!*


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 22 2009, 06:38 PM~13356086
> *WHO CARES WHAT THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM WAS!!! HE STATED FOR A WHILE THAT HE HAS TRIED TO MAKE CONTACT WITH HIM AND COULD NOT GET A HOLD OF HIM!!! FROM WHAT I READ, THAT WAS THE ISSUE. COMMUNICATION!!!!
> 
> DAMN, YOU PEOPLE ARE FUCKEN RETARDED!!!!
> *


*You should read some more cause the fact is that the man himself came on here and explained it and the person who started this thread did get a hold of him,he stated he wanted the conversion ron mad it to specs for that year vehicle he ask now he said he's putting it into another vehicle which now contain different measurements and specs so truly i dont see the lack communicationi just see the person gave no specs and didnt provide the stock parts so the measurements could have been taken down so to you go try that putting on blast elsewhere *
:twak:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

sup O.J :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 22 2009, 10:06 PM~13358446
> *You should read some more cause the fact is that the man himself came on here and explained it and the person who started this thread did get a hold of him,he stated he wanted the conversion ron mad it to specs for that year vehicle he ask now he said he's putting it into another vehicle which now contain different measurements and specs so truly i dont see the lack communicationi just see the person gave no specs and didnt provide the stock parts so the measurements could have been taken down  so to you go try that putting on blast elsewhere
> :twak:
> *



REGARDLESS OF WHAT WAS STATED!!! COMMUNICATION, WAS THE BIG FACTOR!!! HOW MANY TIMES DID THIS CAT CALL AND GOT NO RESPONSE??? SOUNDED LIKE TO MANY EXCUSES, LIKE OH HE'S SICK AND WE WILL RELAY THE MESSAGE!!! I CAN UNDERSTAND WHY DUDE WAS PIST REGARDLESS OF WHAT KIND OF INFORMATION WAS GIVEN OUT!!!SHIT, THE MAN HAS BEEN TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF HIM SINCE OCTOBER!!! WOULDN'T YOU BE PIST IF YOU FELT YOU WAS GETTING THE RUN AROUND???:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 23 2009, 02:24 AM~13359774
> *REGARDLESS OF WHAT WAS STATED!!! COMMUNICATION, WAS THE BIG FACTOR!!! HOW MANY TIMES DID THIS CAT CALL AND GOT NO RESPONSE??? SOUNDED LIKE TO MANY EXCUSES, LIKE OH HE'S SICK AND WE WILL RELAY THE MESSAGE!!! I CAN UNDERSTAND WHY DUDE WAS PIST REGARDLESS OF WHAT KIND OF INFORMATION WAS GIVEN OUT!!! SHIT, THE MAN HAS BEEN TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF HIM SINCE OCTOBER!!! WOULDN'T YOU BE PIST IF YOU FELT YOU WAS GETTING THE RUN AROUND???:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

finally resolved!!!!!! give eachother your cell#"s .i hear way to many great things about bmh to beleive this went on for this long


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 22 2009, 08:44 PM~13355719
> *I think i need to clear this up for the people that assume they know what is going on, Not puttin anyone on blast, but since the whole general public wanting to know.
> 
> 1} Jesse hit me up about doing a wishbone on a 68, I explained that I had never done 1 on those year cars ,but we could try.I also told him that stock axle could not be welded to for the wishbone tabs. He asked about a toyota axle conversion.
> ...


Ron you don't have to explain shit to us cause you're right no one knew what the real deal was and who the fuck cares if this mother fucker had the patience of Job! I for one was just tired of seeing this post. If it were me I'd just said fuck it back in November and what money you had of mine (if he had paid you) I would have asked you for a refund or just asked you to send me some parts. Why the fuck would anyone waste 6 fucking months worrying about something that clearly wouldn't work without major mods. J Bug this fucking thread should have been a PM between you and Ron I wouldn't have posted this thread knowing that everyone was going to make it into something it really wasn't but I'm glad you two have gotten this resolved! :yes:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Mar 23 2009, 09:51 AM~13361521
> *Ron you don't have to explain shit to us cause you're right no one knew what the real deal was and who the fuck cares if this mother fucker had the patience of Job!  I for one was just tired of seeing this post.  If it were me I'd just said fuck it back in November and what money you had of mine (if he had paid you) I would have asked you for a refund or just asked you to send me some parts.  Why the fuck would anyone waste 6 fucking months worrying about something that clearly wouldn't work without major mods.  J Bug this fucking thread should have been a PM between you and Ron I wouldn't have posted this thread knowing that everyone was going to make it into something it really wasn't but I'm glad you two have gotten this resolved! :yes:
> *


 :uh: *AND WHO CARES WHAT YOU THINK????*


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 23 2009, 01:10 PM~13361665
> *:uh:  AND WHO CARES WHAT YOU THINK????
> *


And what makes you think anyone cares what you think? hno:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Mar 23 2009, 10:17 AM~13361728
> *And what makes you think anyone cares what you think? hno:
> *



*WELL, YOUR ON HERE CRYING LIKE A **** ABOUT THIS AND THAT TELLING HOMIE HE SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS AND THAT!!*


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

If you could comprehend that was my point exactly, no one cares which is why I said it should have been kept between them two! :0


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 23 2009, 01:19 PM~13361738
> *WELL, YOUR ON HERE CRYING LIKE A **** ABOUT THIS AND THAT TELLING HOMIE HE SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS AND THAT!!
> *


And you're the one posting shit bold trying to start shit!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Mar 23 2009, 10:21 AM~13361762
> *And you're the one posting shit bold trying to start shit!
> *



****** PLEASE!!!!*


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 23 2009, 02:24 AM~13359774
> *REGARDLESS OF WHAT WAS STATED!!! COMMUNICATION, WAS THE BIG FACTOR!!! HOW MANY TIMES DID THIS CAT CALL AND GOT NO RESPONSE??? SOUNDED LIKE TO MANY EXCUSES, LIKE OH HE'S SICK AND WE WILL RELAY THE MESSAGE!!! I CAN UNDERSTAND WHY DUDE WAS PIST REGARDLESS OF WHAT KIND OF INFORMATION WAS GIVEN OUT!!!SHIT, THE MAN HAS BEEN TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF HIM SINCE OCTOBER!!! WOULDN'T YOU BE PIST IF YOU FELT YOU WAS GETTING THE RUN AROUND???:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Truly they haven't gave me the run around on parts but since i'm local i just stop by to pick up parts and ron has alot to do around the shop so its hard for him to get on the phone aswell as on lil he doesnt have the free time to be on here 24/7 so when he does it a good thing nothing bad has came out of his shop and majority of the ppl can say two thumbs up for BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS cause its the best of the best


AND STOP WITH THE ANNOYING CAP LETTERS AND IN BOLD YOUR JUST TRYING TO START SOMETHING WHICH YOU WONT BE ABLE TO HANDLE


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 23 2009, 11:00 AM~13362132
> *Truly they haven't gave me the run around on parts but since i'm local i just stop by to pick up parts and ron has alot to do around the shop so its hard for him to get on the phone aswell as on lil he doesnt have the free time to be on here 24/7 so when he does it a good thing nothing bad has came out of his shop and majority of the ppl can say two thumbs up for BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS cause its the best of the best
> 
> 
> ...


SO IT'S MY FAULT THAT THE CAPS LOCK IS STUCK?YOU GOT JOKES WITH THE LAST SENTENCE!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 23 2009, 11:00 AM~13362132
> *Truly they haven't gave me the run around on parts but since i'm local i just stop by to pick up parts and ron has alot to do around the shop so its hard for him to get on the phone aswell as on lil he doesnt have the free time to be on here 24/7 so when he does it a good thing nothing bad has came out of his shop and majority of the ppl can say two thumbs up for BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS cause its the best of the best
> 
> 
> ...



THE RUN AROUND COMMENTS WAS NOT ABOUT YOU HOMIE. IT WAS FOR THE GUY THAT MADE THE TOPIC. HOW MANY TIMES DID HE POST THAT HE CALLED AND EITHER WAS TOLD THEY WOULD RELAY THE MESSAGE AND SO ON AND SO FORTH? THAT WAS WHAT I WAS REFERING TO. NOT YOU!!


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 23 2009, 01:26 PM~13361804
> ****** PLEASE!!!!
> *



You know I would comment on this but I'm above your ignorance! :angry: 
It's all good though!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Mar 23 2009, 11:33 AM~13362476
> *You know I would comment on this but I'm above your ignorance! :angry:
> It's all good though!
> *


THANK YOU SIR


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OK-- so now this topic and issue has come to an end. WHY DONT WE ALL LET THIS TOPIC JUST DISAPEAR. I would ask for my post to be the last one in here-- but I know someboyd else is gonna wanna have the last word-- so say what yall want - ONE MORE TIME.. and BE DONE WITH THIS....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 23 2009, 01:41 PM~13362571
> *OK-- so now  this topic and issue has come to an end. WHY DONT WE ALL LET THIS TOPIC JUST DISAPEAR. I would ask for my post to be the last one in here-- but I know someboyd else is gonna wanna have the last word-- so say what yall want - ONE MORE TIME.. and BE DONE WITH THIS....
> *


COLORADO SUCKS!!!!! 

HAHAHAHAHA, I AM PLANNING ON ANOTHER TRIP OUT THERE, GOTTA GET BACK TO THE RESORT. TOO MUCH FUCKING FUN


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 22 2009, 10:06 PM~13358446
> *You should read some more cause the fact is that the man himself came on here and explained it and the person who started this thread did get a hold of him,he stated he wanted the conversion ron mad it to specs for that year vehicle he ask now he said he's putting it into another vehicle which now contain different measurements and specs so truly i dont see the lack communicationi just see the person gave no specs and didnt provide the stock parts so the measurements could have been taken down  so to you go try that putting on blast elsewhere
> :twak:
> *


Either way its a bullshit situation! On BOTH parts!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 23 2009, 11:43 AM~13362590
> *COLORADO SUCKS!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA, I AM PLANNING ON ANOTHER TRIP OUT THERE, GOTTA GET BACK TO THE RESORT.  TOO MUCH FUCKING FUN
> *


***** you crazy :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

OK. Let me clear this up. I did try to resolve this through a PM (a bunch of them) and a phone call. That didnt work so I started this topic. Nuf said...

And the thing I dont understand is...why would I drive all the way to Vegas in the frist place and spend $1500 on a rear end that might fit my car??

Ron you told me you didnt have a 68 read end to measure and that was why it took so long to make. My understanding was you took the extra time building the axle because you had to locate a rear end to match it up. Like I said before, why would I spend all that money, drive 5 hours, and wait all that time for a rear end that might fit :dunno: 

Not tryin to put anyone on blast, but come on homie


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

DROP IT ALREADY


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

all i got to say is BMH all the way


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, himbone


WHat up-- what you got to say now :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 22 2009, 10:06 PM~13358446
> *You should read some more cause the fact is that the man himself came on here and explained it and the person who started this thread did get a hold of him,he stated he wanted the conversion ron mad it to specs for that year vehicle he ask now he said he's putting it into another vehicle which now contain different measurements and specs so truly i dont see the lack communicationi just see the person gave no specs and didnt provide the stock parts so the measurements could have been taken down  so to you go try that putting on blast elsewhere
> :twak:
> *


the specs on the 68 should be the same on every other one so if he asked for a 68 rear end on his why should he give specs for it.It should be the builders responsible to figure it out right.just like building a house you dont give specs u just say what u want.So stop dick riding.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13369851
> *the specs on the 68 should be the same on every other one so if he asked for a 68 rear end on his why should he give specs for it.It should be the builders responsible to figure it out right.just like building a house you dont give specs u just say what u want.So stop dick riding.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 24 2009, 12:11 AM~13369851
> *the specs on the 68 should be the same on every other one so if he asked for a 68 rear end on his why should he give specs for it.It should be the builders responsible to figure it out right.just like building a house you dont give specs u just say what u want.So stop dick riding.*


CHURCH


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM DONE WITH THIS TOPIC, BUT GOTTA PUT THIS OUT. I WOULD RUN BLACK MAGIC IN ANY OF MY CARS, NO DOUBT IT IS A GREAT PRODUCT. I WILL SAY THIS LIKE I SAID TO SOME OTHER HYDRAULIC COMPANIES THAT ARE OUT OF BUSINESS, OR FALLING BY THE WAYSIDE. YOUR IMAGE IS EVERYTHING. SO YOU MAKE SURE SHIT IS RIGHT. IF YOU GET SO BUSY THAT YOU CAN NOT ANSWER PHONES, OR THAT YOU CAN NOT RETURN PM'S OR TM'S. THEN YOU NEED TO EXPAND A BIT, BRING SOMEONE IN, OR GET SOME FAMILY MEMBERS TO HELP YOU OUT. BLACK MAGIC STARTED SMALL, AND YOU HAVE GROWN BIG TYME. SO MAYBE IT IS TIME TO REALLY LOOK AT YOUR STAFF AND GET ANOTHER PERSON IN THERE TO HANDLE REQUESTS AND OTHER THINGS, MAYBE FABRICATION, AND YOU JUST BE THE MANAGER. MY POINT IS THAT LAY IT LOW, IS A POWERFUL TOOL, BUT IT CAN EITHER MAKE YOU STRONGER, OR TAKE YOU DOWN. THIS IS PROBABLY THE EASIEST WAY TO KEEP IN CONTACT WITH YOUR PEOPLE. I HATE TO HEAR PEOPLE SAY, WELL I AM TOO BUSY TO GET ON THE COMPUTER AND ANSWER QUESTIONS. MY REPLY.,,,,,GET HELP


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I agree. BMH has great products.....thats why I have to keep harassing Ron :roflmao:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 24 2009, 11:51 AM~13371612
> *I AM DONE WITH THIS TOPIC, BUT GOTTA PUT THIS OUT.  I WOULD RUN BLACK MAGIC IN ANY OF MY CARS, NO DOUBT IT IS A GREAT PRODUCT.  I WILL SAY THIS LIKE I SAID TO SOME OTHER HYDRAULIC COMPANIES THAT ARE OUT OF BUSINESS, OR FALLING BY THE WAYSIDE.  YOUR IMAGE IS EVERYTHING.  SO YOU MAKE SURE SHIT IS RIGHT.  IF YOU GET SO BUSY THAT YOU CAN NOT ANSWER PHONES, OR THAT YOU CAN NOT RETURN PM'S OR TM'S.  THEN YOU NEED TO EXPAND A BIT, BRING SOMEONE IN, OR GET SOME FAMILY MEMBERS TO HELP YOU OUT.  BLACK MAGIC STARTED SMALL, AND YOU HAVE GROWN BIG TYME.  SO MAYBE IT IS TIME TO REALLY LOOK AT YOUR STAFF AND GET ANOTHER PERSON IN THERE TO HANDLE REQUESTS AND OTHER THINGS, MAYBE FABRICATION, AND YOU JUST BE THE MANAGER.  MY POINT IS THAT LAY IT LOW, IS A POWERFUL TOOL, BUT IT CAN EITHER MAKE YOU STRONGER, OR TAKE YOU DOWN.  THIS IS PROBABLY THE EASIEST WAY TO KEEP IN CONTACT WITH YOUR PEOPLE.  I HATE TO HEAR PEOPLE SAY, WELL I AM TOO BUSY TO GET ON THE COMPUTER AND ANSWER QUESTIONS.  MY REPLY.,,,,,GET HELP
> *



ok so your prices go up if they get more help, thats why they havent gone up much in 5years unless their prices go up on metal ect.. if you knew them personally you would know they bust their ass in that shop and are so busy times passes so fast there isnt enought hours in that day for them. Not alot of people have the skills Ron does and like I said its his company and to keep our cost down he runs shit himself. 3 shop workers and 3 counter workers thats for Blackmagic and Nsane.

Keep doin your thing Blackmagic you have all of us loyal people still out here! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Mar 24 2009, 10:02 AM~13372829
> *ok so your prices go up if they get more help, *


no you have more customers, and the exsisting ones are even happier.

no one wants to feel a company is too busy for them. getting work done is one thing, thats where u have a limit to the clientel,but buying parts, at least having the option to place an order, even if the parts are 'backordered to to popularity' thats alot better than sending the messages 'I'm too busy to run my business.' But its hard when you got a shop, and a parts company that are intertwined like they are.

I think all the people who brag about how Ron stays on the phone answering all their questions when they call, and never have problems getting through,need to quit buggin the man and free up some of his time! :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

armadillo girl we know ron just fine! Good dude,over worked,under paid! Lol but he does need to get a few more heads in the shop!


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:49 AM~13373246
> *armadillo girl we know ron just fine! Good dude,over worked,under paid! Lol but he does need to get a few more heads in the shop!
> *


Boom :0


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13369851
> *the specs on the 68 should be the same on every other one so if he asked for a 68 rear end on his why should he give specs for it.It should be the builders responsible to figure it out right.just like building a house you dont give specs u just say what u want.So stop dick riding.
> *


it is the fabricator responsibility but most shop will tell you to send the core and you may ask why cause the axle holds the specs plus the car it needs a mock up just to make fit but you have no kind of being a fabricator so i wouldnt speak on this matter and no one is riding ron dick homie so get that shit straight


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Mar 24 2009, 12:47 AM~13369495
> *all i got to say is BMH all the way
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 24 2009, 08:49 AM~13373246
> *armadillo girl we know ron just fine! Good dude,over worked,under paid! Lol but he does need to get a few more heads in the shop!
> *



Its Amarillo or Angelgirl BEN!!!!!! :0


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 24 2009, 08:49 AM~13373246
> *armadillo girl we know ron just fine! Good dude,over worked,under paid! Lol but he does need to get a few more heads in the shop!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
What up Ben. True point thats why I have been cool about this whole thing.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 24 2009, 04:51 AM~13371612
> *  MY POINT IS THAT LAY IT LOW, IS A POWERFUL TOOL, BUT IT CAN EITHER MAKE YOU STRONGER, OR TAKE YOU DOWN.  THIS IS PROBABLY THE EASIEST WAY TO KEEP IN CONTACT WITH YOUR PEOPLE.  I HATE TO HEAR PEOPLE SAY, WELL I AM TOO BUSY TO GET ON THE COMPUTER AND ANSWER QUESTIONS.  MY REPLY.,,,,,GET HELP
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

they might be busy but i have allways been able to get thru and talk to atleast OJ.
for them to ad another employee or 2 the average say $15.00 hr guy would cost the like 28.50 an hr with taxes and workers comp and so on so so for a 40 hr week with no O.T thats 2 guys would cost them $2280.00 a week in payroll so yes they would have to raise prices to cover costs ..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Mar 24 2009, 11:02 AM~13372829
> *ok so your prices go up if they get more help, thats why they havent gone up much in 5years unless their prices go up on metal ect.. if you knew them personally you would know they bust their ass in that shop and are so busy times passes so fast there isnt enought hours in that day for them. Not alot of people have the skills Ron does and like I said its his company and to keep our cost down he runs shit himself. 3 shop workers and 3 counter workers thats for Blackmagic and Nsane.
> 
> Keep doin your thing Blackmagic you have all of us loyal people still out here!  :biggrin:
> *


THE STATEMENT YOU JUST MADE, IS THE REASON THAT BLACK MAGIC, PITBULL, AND THE NEW GROUP HYDROLICS ROSE FROM THE ASHES OF REDS, AND SHOWTIME, AND SOON TO BE PRO HOPPER. CAUSE PEOPLE IN THOSE COMPANIES LOST SIGHT OF THE PICTURE. THE PICTURE IS THAT US, WE ARE WHERE YOU GET YOUR MONEY FROM THAT ALLOWS YOU TO KEEP FABRICATING. YEAH I AM SURE RON WOULD CONTINUE TO DO WHAT HE DOES. WHETHER HE GETS BIGGER OR STAYS SMALLER. BUT LOOK AT LRM. THEY ARE THE EXAMPLE OF HOW NOT TO DO THINGS. YOU FORGET ABOUT THE PEOPLE, YOU EVENTUALLY WILL SUFFER


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Mar 24 2009, 02:30 PM~13374791
> *they might be busy but i have allways been able to get thru and talk to atleast OJ.
> for them to ad another employee or 2 the average say $15.00 hr guy would cost the like 28.50 an hr with taxes and workers comp and so on so so for a 40 hr week with no O.T thats 2 guys would cost them $2280.00 a week in payroll so yes they would have to raise prices to cover costs ..
> *


DAMN FOOLS MAKING $15 AND HOUR. SHIT I NEED TO WORK THERE. MAN YOU CAN GET A MONKEY IN THERE TO GET ON LINE AND PASS AROUND INFO


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Mar 24 2009, 02:30 PM~13374791
> *they might be busy but i have allways been able to get thru and talk to atleast OJ.
> for them to ad another employee or 2 the average say $15.00 hr guy would cost the like 28.50 an hr with taxes and workers comp and so on so so for a 40 hr week with no O.T thats 2 guys would cost them $2280.00 a week in payroll so yes they would have to raise prices to cover costs ..
> *


DAMN FOOLS MAKING $15 AND HOUR. SHIT I NEED TO WORK THERE. MAN YOU CAN GET A MONKEY IN THERE TO GET ON LINE AND PASS AROUND INFO. SHIT TELL RON GIVE ME A FUCKING YEAR AND A HALF AND I WILL COME AND WORK FOR HIS ASS FOR $10 AND DROPPING DOWN SOME FAB SKILLS


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT....Let me know when those arms get back from the plater. I cant wait to see them.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 24 2009, 05:51 AM~13371612
> *I AM DONE WITH THIS TOPIC, BUT GOTTA PUT THIS OUT.  I WOULD RUN BLACK MAGIC IN ANY OF MY CARS, NO DOUBT IT IS A GREAT PRODUCT.  I WILL SAY THIS LIKE I SAID TO SOME OTHER HYDRAULIC COMPANIES THAT ARE OUT OF BUSINESS, OR FALLING BY THE WAYSIDE.  YOUR IMAGE IS EVERYTHING.  SO YOU MAKE SURE SHIT IS RIGHT.  IF YOU GET SO BUSY THAT YOU CAN NOT ANSWER PHONES, OR THAT YOU CAN NOT RETURN PM'S OR TM'S.  THEN YOU NEED TO EXPAND A BIT, BRING SOMEONE IN, OR GET SOME FAMILY MEMBERS TO HELP YOU OUT.  BLACK MAGIC STARTED SMALL, AND YOU HAVE GROWN BIG TYME.  SO MAYBE IT IS TIME TO REALLY LOOK AT YOUR STAFF AND GET ANOTHER PERSON IN THERE TO HANDLE REQUESTS AND OTHER THINGS, MAYBE FABRICATION, AND YOU JUST BE THE MANAGER.  MY POINT IS THAT LAY IT LOW, IS A POWERFUL TOOL, BUT IT CAN EITHER MAKE YOU STRONGER, OR TAKE YOU DOWN.  THIS IS PROBABLY THE EASIEST WAY TO KEEP IN CONTACT WITH YOUR PEOPLE.  I HATE TO HEAR PEOPLE SAY, WELL I AM TOO BUSY TO GET ON THE COMPUTER AND ANSWER QUESTIONS.  MY REPLY.,,,,,GET HELP
> *


Thanks for the props, and we are still a small company, and thats the way I want to keep it. IF I lose a few customers because we spent time with another, so be it. We are family oriented, and give 1 on 1 attention. What I should do is hire another person just to answer my L.I.L P.M's which could be 50 + a day...But finding someone with the same experience ''I have'' will be difficult. So that would just make people unhappy TOO. 
The number 1 complaint is that we can not anwser all of our calls....Sorry, is all I can say....I guess the few who get service, get great service  

So to all our customers Thank you for your patience and business. WE are Thankfull for all that WE have , If it wasn't you WE wouldn't be what WE are today :biggrin: 

Ron,BMH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 25 2009, 08:22 AM~13383355
> *TTT....Let me know when those arms get back from the plater. I cant wait to see them.
> *


Jesse P.M me your number, The one I got from chris was wrong...I will post the arms when they get back


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 24 2009, 11:06 AM~13373930
> *Its Amarillo or Angelgirl BEN!!!!!!  :0
> *


Oh snap did I just get in trouble! Lmao ok I'm sorry! Lol


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

im well aware there are pepole out there that know Ron, there are just people in this topic who dont know Ron from anyother guy and are trying to stick thier nose where it dont belong, Ron is family to me and I hate to see peoploe try to bring his and Blackmagic down, not that that would be easy but hes heard it from the man himself already so let him get on with it. and all these other people that feel their 2 cents is need about another mans rear end need to get out of the topic and see that there are alot of happy customers .

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458679


as far as getting help , good help is hard to find and trustworthy help is ever harder  


now thats my 2 cents peace out fella  

love armadillo girl :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Mar 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13387035
> *im well aware there are pepole out there that know Ron, there are just people in this topic who dont know Ron from anyother guy and are trying to stick thier nose where it dont belong, Ron is family to me and I hate to see peoploe try to bring his and Blackmagic down, not that that would be easy but hes heard it from the man himself already so let him get on with it. and all these other people that feel their 2 cents is need about another mans rear end need to get out of the topic and see that there are alot of happy customers .
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458679
> as far as getting help , good help is hard to find and trustworthy help is ever harder
> ...


YOU MISSED THE WHOLE POINT. GET YOUR HEADS OUT THE CLOUDS. IT IS OUR RESPONSIBILITY AS DEDICATED LOWRIDERS TO MAKE SURE THAT WE KEEP THINGS STRAIGHT. NO ONE EVER QUESTIONED RON NOR BLACK MAGIC FAMILY FOR ANYTHING MORE THEN REASONS. MAYBE WE DON'T DESERVE THEM. BUT WE SHOULD DESERVE THEM. BECAUSE WE DO HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR WHAT HE DOES, AND HIS DEDICATION. WELL I DO FOR SURE. BUT YEAH IF SOMEONE WAITS FOR SOMETHING THAT LONG, IT IS EVERYONES RESPONSIBILITY TO QUESTION THAT. NOT BASHING, BUT WONDERING WHY.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

ok you dont have to shout at me,
wtf do you mean get my head out of the clouds, the problem from the get go was noone told the whole story, Ron did have contact with this kid and didnt leave him hanging for a year like people are trying to say, If you feel its your "RESPONSIBILITY AS DEDICATED LOWRIDERS TO MAKE SURE THAT WE KEEP THINGS STRAIGHT " then maybe you should know the FULL story before you keep it straight.

Now go find another topic to keep straight and let Ron and Jbug handle this one


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Mar 25 2009, 01:23 PM~13387035
> *im well aware there are pepole out there that know Ron, there are just people in this topic who dont know Ron from anyother guy and are trying to stick thier nose where it dont belong, Ron is family to me and I hate to see peoploe try to bring his and Blackmagic down, not that that would be easy but hes heard it from the man himself already so let him get on with it. and all these other people that feel their 2 cents is need about another mans rear end need to get out of the topic and see that there are alot of happy customers .
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458679
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Mar 25 2009, 04:40 PM~13387201
> *ok you dont have to shout at me,
> wtf do you mean get my head out of the clouds, the problem from the get go was noone told the whole story, Ron did have contact with this kid and didnt leave him hanging for a year like people are trying to say, If you feel its your  "RESPONSIBILITY AS DEDICATED LOWRIDERS TO MAKE SURE THAT WE KEEP THINGS STRAIGHT  "  then maybe you should know the FULL story before you  keep it straight.
> 
> ...


IF YOU LOOK AT ALL MY TOPICS, YOU WILL SEE I ALWAYS WRITE IN CAPS. SO THAT IS NOT ME YELLING. SECONDLY, IT IS HARD TO KNOW THE WHOLE STORY WHEN I WENT BACK AND LOOKED AT THE TOPIC THAT HE POSTED IN OCTOBER OR NOVEMEBER I DID NOT SEE A RESPONSSE. LIKE A HEY I AM WORKING ON IT, GIVE ME A COUPLE OF MINUTES. WHAT I SEEN, NO MATTER WHAT WAS GOING ON, WAS SOMEONE BEING IGNORED. AS I SAID, I HAVE THE UPMOST RESPECT FOR RON. DO I THINK HE DID THINGS THE RIGHT WAY BY NOT RETURNING PM'S OR COMING ON HERE AND CLEARING IT UP LIKE HE DID, NO I DO NOT. I AM GLAD THAT HE DID FINALLY CLEAR THINGS UP. THOUGH THE BLAME STILL WAS PLACED ON THE PERSON PAYING FOR THE PRODUCT. AND I CAN TELL FROM HIS RESPONSES THAT HE IS BEING PRETTY COOL ABOUT IT, BUT HE STILL IS NOT TOO HAPPY ABOUT BEING IGNORED SINCE OCTOBER. LASTLY, WHO ARE YOU TO TELL ME TO WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING. I CAN COME IN HERE AND SPEAK ABOUT THINGS AND MAKE COMMENTS ABOUT WHAT I WANT TOO. JUST AS YOU HAVE THE SAME RIGHT.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Mar 25 2009, 02:23 PM~13387035
> *im well aware there are pepole out there that know Ron, there are just people in this topic who dont know Ron from anyother guy and are trying to stick thier nose where it dont belong, Ron is family to me and I hate to see peoploe try to bring his and Blackmagic down, not that that would be easy but hes heard it from the man himself already so let him get on with it. and all these other people that feel their 2 cents is need about another mans rear end need to get out of the topic and see that there are alot of happy customers .
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458679
> ...


 lol


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2009, 11:52 AM~13386228
> *Jesse P.M me your number, The one I got from chris  was wrong...I will post the arms when they get back
> *


PM Sent. Let me know when they come in :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Get the arms in yet?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 1 2009, 01:44 PM~13455005
> *Get the arms in yet?
> *


Next week like thurday or friday...Long drive to mexico :cheesy:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2009, 11:58 PM~13472898
> *Next week like thurday or friday...Long drive to mexico :cheesy:
> *


Sounds good. Thanks Ron!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2009, 01:58 AM~13472898
> *Next week like thurday or friday...Long drive to mexico :cheesy:
> *



Don't get ur white ass kidnapped and turned out LOL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2009, 09:56 AM~13474874
> *Don't get ur white ass kidnapped and turned out LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT for chrome from Mexico....


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Whats up Ron? You get those arms back yet?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 18 2009, 01:11 PM~13316600
> *MAN FUCK THAT DAWG, IF YOU CAN'T GET SOME SERVICE.... GO WITH A DIFFERENT COMPANY. THERE ARE PLENTY OF THEM OUT THERE
> *


 fuck after reading this thread I think i'm going to go with some one closer , that's not cool of them to do that to a customer :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 13 2009, 08:49 AM~13560169
> *fuck after reading this thread I think i'm going to go with some one closer , that's not cool of them to do that to a customer :uh:
> *



Did you really read the whole thread??? :uh: And thats anybodies choice to go with anybody they want--- if peeps want to go somewhere else and cut themselves short of BMH quality- then go ahead..-- It will be one less person tyin up the phone lines for the rest of us that really know whats up with the BM :biggrin:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 13 2009, 11:00 AM~13561227
> *Did you really read the whole thread???  :uh:  And thats anybodies choice to go with anybody they want--- if peeps want to go somewhere else and cut themselves short of BMH quality- then go ahead..-- It will be one less person tyin up the phone lines for the rest of us that really know whats up with the BM :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 13 2009, 01:00 PM~13561227
> *Did you really read the whole thread???  :uh:  And thats anybodies choice to go with anybody they want--- if peeps want to go somewhere else and cut themselves short of BMH quality- then go ahead..-- It will be one less person tyin up the phone lines for the rest of us that really know whats up with the BM :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 13 2009, 12:00 PM~13561227
> * if peeps want to go somewhere else and cut themselves short of BMH quality- then go ahead..--
> *


The quality of Black Magic parts, and the work done by N-Sane motorsports are 2 different things. I dont beleive the quality of Black Magic parts was the concern here...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 13 2009, 06:52 PM~13564557
> *The quality of Black Magic parts, and the work done by N-Sane motorsports are 2 different things. I dont beleive the quality of Black Magic parts was the concern here...
> *


I TRIED FOR A MONTH, FINALLY JUST KINDA GAVe UP


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 13 2009, 05:52 PM~13564557
> *The quality of Black Magic parts, and the work done by N-Sane motorsports are 2 different things. I dont beleive the quality of Black Magic parts was the concern here...
> *


Well we are one in the same, N-sane is my locally owned shop, but this is where it all happens...We try it here first and if it works ,then off to the public. Black Magic is just our parts line, but it too offers custom made parts to order aswell as our already made products.

Jesse I never made it to mexico this past week-end, Some shit going on south of the border..  I will keep ya informed


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 13 2009, 08:50 PM~13568027
> *Well we are one in the same, N-sane is my locally owned shop, but this is where it all happens...We try it here first and if it works ,then off to the public. Black Magic is just our parts line, but it too offers custom made parts to order aswell as our already made products.
> 
> Jesse I never made it to mexico this past week-end, Some shit going on south of the border..   I will keep ya informed
> *


Dont trip. Just let me know when you get em. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt so far the news hasnt posted a missing person from vegas yet !!!
lol whutuup ron ? did you get a tan while you were in mehgico???


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 13 2009, 09:50 PM~13568027
> *Well we are one in the same, N-sane is my locally owned shop, but this is where it all happens...We try it here first and if it works ,then off to the public. Black Magic is just our parts line, but it too offers custom made parts to order aswell as our already made products.
> 
> Jesse I never made it to mexico this past week-end, Some shit going on south of the border..   I will keep ya informed
> *


stay ur white ass utta mexico foo! i dont wanna have to do a layitlow fundraiser for ur ransom! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 14 2009, 10:54 AM~13572005
> *ttt so far the news hasnt posted a missing person from vegas yet !!!
> lol whutuup ron ? did you get a tan while you were in mehgico???
> *


No sir, some of the Big homies down thier got shot !!!! So I'm chillin for a bit.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

NO SHIT ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 14 2009, 04:25 PM~13575489
> *No sir, some of the Big homies down thier got shot !!!! So I'm chillin for a bit.
> *



well hell youd probably would have preferred the kidnapping and turned out than being shot..lol...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 13 2009, 06:07 PM~13564684
> *I TRIED FOR A MONTH, FINALLY JUST KINDA GAVe UP
> *


Yo, Dirty. I think it was worth the wait. :biggrin: Your stuff shipped today. P.M me if you need a tracking #


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 15 2009, 12:23 AM~13580292
> *Yo, Dirty. I think it was worth the wait. :biggrin:  Your stuff shipped today. P.M me if you need a tracking #
> *


OH YEAH. SHOOT ME THE TRACKING OVER ON PM. TY AGAIN, NICE CHOPPING IT UP WITH YA


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Whats up Ron. I will be in Vegas this weekend. You get those arms in??


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 13 2009, 04:52 PM~13564557
> *The quality of Black Magic parts, and the work done by N-Sane motorsports are 2 different things. I dont beleive the quality of Black Magic parts was the concern here...
> *


ROn answered this I jus wanted to quote it to laugh a little bit. :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 23 2009, 10:55 AM~13666212
> *ttt
> *


P.m'ed ya homie....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 22 2009, 11:34 AM~13655069
> *Whats up Ron. I will be in Vegas this weekend. You get those arms in??
> *


Heres the pics, not chrome of coarse :cheesy: 








see the little kink at the ends
here is a comparision pic to the stock lowers








See ya this week-end Jessie


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Lookin good!! I will pick them up this weekend. Thanks Ron.....Oh ya, what hours are you open on Saturday?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Is the bushing going to be ok in there? The bushing hole isnt kinked to right? Got to be able to get the bolt through.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 11:03 PM~13674122
> *Heres the pics, not chrome of coarse :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE CURVED FOR A G-BODY REAR END??


----------

